# Limited edition Hobbit (and LOTR) books advice please



## Rohansgirl (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

I hope this is the best place to post this. I have two limited edition Tolkien books: 

The Hobbit 1997 edition limited to 600 copies and signed by Alan Lee
The Lord of the Rings 1997 edition limited to 1000 copies
I would appreciate advice on the best way to go about valuing and selling these books. Is eBay the only way to go or do I have other options? 

Thanks,

Rohansgirl


----------

